# test



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

<img src=http://www.tinypic.com/view/?pic=jsgh7s>


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

can't edit that one above so its a retry.


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

anyone mind telling me what I'm doing wrong please?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Harry, the Image feature does not seem to be working. Yet another bug. Try this: 

< img src="URL text">

Insert the URL text in between the quotation marks.

Only no space between the < and img.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

In your case, the URL is http://www.tinypic.com/view/?pic=jsgh7s


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

So.............. if you type


< img src="http://www.tinypic.com/view/?pic=jsgh7s">

without the space between < and img


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You get this


<img src="http://www.tinypic.com/view/?pic=jsgh7s">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

but the correct URL for the picture is 

http://tinypic.com/jsgh7s

you can get this by right clicking on the picture and selecting properties. Then cut and paste the URL address which in your case is the above. 

<img src="http://tinypic.com/jsgh7s">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you select IMG on the reply screen and insert 

http://tinypic.com/jsgh7s

you get


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Now....................... have I totally confuse you?   I think I may have confused myself. :dazed: :lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

So.......... is that your house in the background Harry? If so, the TF BBQ and reunion is at your place!   :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :spinsmile


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Chief, thanks for the help. Yes I'm confused. I'll have to sit down and work this out. LOL It must be a dumb error on my part.
No, thats not my house. I only wish it were. I live plain Jane like most here and can't complain. Life is good, especially if its above ground.
Thanks for the help!
Harry


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Harry, copy this: (img src=http://tinypic.com/jsgh7s /) Then move down and open a sumit reply window and paste it in the box that allows you to type a message. *Replace* the opening parentheses with < and *Replace* the closing parentheses with > take care not to add any spaces. Move down and hit the "Preview Reply" button. This brings up your pictue for me.

I had trouble getting Chief's suggestions to work. Maybe I didn't understand what he said. You may have problems getting my way to work but just wanted to see if I could help. 

Nice picture. Wrong color tractor.


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys. I'll give it another try. 
<img src="http://tinypic.com/jt9m5k.jpg" alt="Image hosted by TinyPic.com">

I know John, wrong color tractor. 
:spinsmile


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HarryG _
> *...................I know John, wrong color tractor.........
> *


Oh….I don’t know Harry the color on this one is a little better. Would say OK, but fer that that little blemish on the top end of longest gear shift lever. 
spinsmile
Which thing-a-jig did *you* get to work?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

There is no wrong color tractor in my book. :fineprint :tractorsm


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

John, 
I just copied & pasted as you said and it worked out. I don't know why the IMG "thing-a-ma-bob" on TF don't work but at least I know how to do it here. I learn something every day. 
Here is one of mine. I know, wrong color.

<img src="http://tinypic.com/jtb1mo.jpg" alt="Image hosted by TinyPic.com">


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Harry

Nice tractor!

I don't think I have ever seen a belly mower like that. It looks like it would work well trimming along ponds and ditches were the offset would come in handy. what type of mower is that?


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Andy, 
Thats a Mott 4' flail mower made for the Farmall Cub which has that wierd PTO speed and PTO rotation. 
It extends out the right side and it great near fences etc. They do work nice.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *There is no wrong color tractor in my book. :fineprint....... *


Of, course you’re right, in fact, tractors don’t even need to have a discernable manufacturer to be interesting or beyond my admiration of them. I was just having a little joke with Harry. I knew he could take it. Didn’t mean to break a rule.


> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *.............I don't think I have ever seen a belly mower like that............*


I’m with chrpmaster here Harry. I didn’t know a flail belly was made. Thanks fer sharing that.


> _Originally posted by HarryG _
> *...............Here is one of mine...........*


How many tractors do you have, Harry? I’ve seen a picture you posted before of two tractors but don’t remember this one being one of them. Of course, my rememberer isn't what it used to be.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Harry,
Just to show you that you ain’t the only one with more than one tractor. Here is one of mine. I up loaded this picture to this site 10-22-2003 according to the date on the post now in the archives. I did it on the test forum just to see if I could.
LINK
I have moved the tractor since the picture was taken and presently have the transmission out of it. Hope one day to get on it and get it running again. 

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=3698 />


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

John,
How many tractors???? well if'nn you asked the wife it would be way too many.
I do own 3 however. I own a Jinma 224, a 1714 Kioti and my IH Cub Lo Boy which I acquired and is down the road a ways from me at my buddy Toms house. He uses it to keep his fence mowing done and keeps it up to snuff and stores it indoors which I can't do. 
One will have to go unfortunately. I have property about 140 miles away from me up in the Adirondack mountains and will bring one up there.


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

John, 
I remember that photo. Those were when machines had some real iron. It looks realistically restorable. Good luck and keep us informed as to the progress.:spinsmile


----------

